# Squatters



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been reading allot about the rise in Squatters taking over homes, more so now than prior to Covid-19. I have no idea what the laws are on this and I might be very naïve about this. 
My understanding is a person or persons can gain entry to a property or home if its not occupied and there was an open access and then claim squatters rights. But if they force entry {B&E} can they still claim squatters rights on a property or is it a criminal offence and they can be removed immediately.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

fhanrah said:


> I've been reading allot about the rise in Squatters taking over homes, more so now than prior to Covid-19. I have no idea what the laws are on this and I might be very naïve about this.
> My understanding is a person or persons can gain entry to a property or home if its not occupied and there was an open access and then claim squatters rights. But if they force entry {B&E} can they still claim squatters rights on a property or is it a criminal offence and they can be removed immediately.


This news article from the Olive Press might be of interest:

https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-...d-gangs-hand-over-keys-to-top-properties/amp/

If someone else does the breaking in it can put a different slant on things!

Steve


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> This news article from the Olive Press might be of interest:
> 
> https://www.theolivepress.es/spain-...d-gangs-hand-over-keys-to-top-properties/amp/
> 
> ...


Yea , I read this article among others which posed my question. We have bars on the window, a gate in front of the door which is tripled locked and roller shutter on the balconies. But if they force entry in to our home for argument sake how can it be claimed as squatters rights and not B&E.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

fhanrah said:


> Yea , I read this article among others which posed my question. We have bars on the window, a gate in front of the door which is tripled locked and roller shutter on the balconies. But if they force entry in to our home for argument sake how can it be claimed as squatters rights and not B&E.


As I said, if someone else does the breaking in the squatter could argue that they didn't actually break in but themselves were in fact also "victims"

Steve


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

tebo53 said:


> As I said, if someone else does the breaking in the squatter could argue that they didn't actually break in but themselves were in fact also "victims"
> 
> Steve


wow, i should have never had bought a home, i should have bought a crow bar


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

fhanrah said:


> Yea , I read this article among others which posed my question. We have bars on the window, a gate in front of the door which is tripled locked and roller shutter on the balconies. But if they force entry in to our home for argument sake how can it be claimed as squatters rights and not B&E.


It won't really matter. We had a problem with squatters in a neighbour's holiday home. They had smashed the lock to pieces. We rang the police as soon as we saw that the place was occupied but the squatters produced a fake rental agreement and said they were waiting for the "landlord" to fix the door.

It cost the neighbour a small fortune and lots of trips to court to get rid of them, plus new white goods, furniture and re-decorating. Good Spanish neighbours are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Neighbours in many places organise 'caceroladas' against 'okupas' with some success.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

fhanrah said:


> Yea , I read this article among others which posed my question. We have bars on the window, a gate in front of the door which is tripled locked and roller shutter on the balconies. But if they force entry in to our home for argument sake how can it be claimed as squatters rights and not B&E.


Don’t rely on just roller shutters on balconies. I know two people who were burgled through those.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

trotter58 said:


> It won't really matter. We had a problem with squatters in a neighbour's holiday home. They had smashed the lock to pieces. We rang the police as soon as we saw that the place was occupied but the squatters produced a fake rental agreement and said they were waiting for the "landlord" to fix the door.
> 
> It cost the neighbour a small fortune and lots of trips to court to get rid of them, plus new white goods, furniture and re-decorating. Good Spanish neighbours are worth their weight in gold.


Couldn't agree more, our neighbours live there all year round, We let them know when we or our family are coming, anyone else are unwanted guests.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

trotter58 said:


> It won't really matter. We had a problem with squatters in a neighbour's holiday home. They had smashed the lock to pieces. We rang the police as soon as we saw that the place was occupied but the squatters produced a fake rental agreement and said they were waiting for the "landlord" to fix the door.
> 
> It cost the neighbour a small fortune and lots of trips to court to get rid of them, plus new white goods, furniture and re-decorating. Good Spanish neighbours are worth their weight in gold.


I know it´s against the law but I would send a bunch of heavies round to sort them out. To hell with consequences I would be so mad.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Don’t rely on just roller shutters on balconies. I know two people who were burgled through those.


And even if you have bars on the windows they can take them out with a car and a rope.

You´re lucky you don´t live in Barcelona...the Mayoress....Ada Colau.... is an ex-squatter herself. She´s useless....why she was voted in I´ll never know.


----------

